# Which is the best DTH services in Chennai ??



## Nagarajan (Feb 13, 2013)

Hello Experts,

I am planning to buy to HD LED tv (SONY EX-330), not FULL HD. I have some confusion and clarification about the DTH connections.

1. Which DTH services is best in Chennai West. SUN DTH,TATA SKY ???

2. Buying normal DTH setup box is enough for HD Tv (or) buying HD DTH setup box will get more clarity on HD LED tv ??


Can someone please help me to get it quickly ?


Thanks,
Nagarajan


----------



## sumit05 (Feb 18, 2013)

1.Videocon D2H

2.Buy a HD DTH Box for LED T.V


----------



## Nagarajan (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks Sumit !!

In my home, My parents are mostly watch Sun Tv. I heard SUN TV HD will coming via only SUN DIRECT .. What you think about SUN DIRECT in chennai like signal levels normally as well as rainy seasons??


----------

